# Looking for a trout brine



## fishy (May 20, 2012)

I have never  smoked a trout before and was looking for a good brine mixture to use. I am not extremely experienced in smoking either. I would also like to know what type of wood to use and temp to smoke at?  Also what internal temp to get it to?  
Thanks
Mark


----------



## pops6927 (May 21, 2012)

If you use the search tool you should bring up a lot of answers to your question! (just under the first line - Search Forums, Articles, Reviews and More!)

In the meantime, if you would kindly review your Profile and add your location!  Thank you!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 21, 2012)

It's hard to screw up smoked fish, but it's even harder to master it to your taste!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


----------



## fishy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 



Pops6927 said:


> In the meantime, if you would kindly review your Profile and add your location!  Thank you!


Not that it matters a whole lot, but why do you need my location. I generally don't put my location on any of the forums that I get on. It's just info I generally don't put out there. Please don't take any offence if I don't put it up on this board. Mark


----------



## jbird (May 22, 2012)

FISHY,

           Try this, this is was i use on salmon

1 tbs   Kosher Salt
1 tsp   Dry Mustard
1 tbs   Molasses
1 cup  Brown Sugar
1/2 cup  Dark Rum
1 cup  Soy Sauce
4 cups Water

Mix all ingredients until completely dissolved...soak fillets overnight, making sure they are completely covered...do not rinse fillets before smoking.

Make sure you keep a close eye on the fish while smoking and keep the temperature from getting too hot.  With all the sugar in this brine it can burn...you just want it to carmelize.


----------



## fishy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks jbird


----------



## jbird (May 23, 2012)

*Fishy i for got to add let the fish dry before you smoke it..*


----------

